# Facebook



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I closed my facebook account at least 5 years ago.
This morning I have had 2 emails from them saying I am having difficulty signing in. 
How do I reply when its a `no reply´ email they sent it on?
I see the emails came from [email protected] yet when I click the *reply* it comes up with *no reply*??


Hi Janet,
It looks like you're having trouble with logging in to Facebook. Just click the button below and we'll log you in.
Log In with One Click

If you weren't trying to log in, let us know.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I had an email from FB regarding how they use my data with the new law coming in. It wasn't my username on the email but was my email address. I replied to them stating just how good their security was if they couldn't get my username right. I'd just ignore it. If you closed your account whoever is trying to log in under your name won't get any info as there isn't any.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, bin them Jan and wait for more intrusions. I deleted FB off my phone and now the battery lasts twice as long.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Probably the Russians trying to use you as a cyber warrior Jan, they obviously don't know who they're dealing with. :-D

Terry


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> I see the emails came from [email protected] yet when I click the reply it comes up with no reply??


that e-mail address is a big giveaway that it's spam. anything from a genuine facebook e-mail would be @facebook.com. anything else - just delete


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

fatbuddha said:


> that e-mail address is a big giveaway that it's spam. anything from a genuine facebook e-mail would be @facebook.com. anything else - just delete


What I find extremely strange fats is I closed the account umpteen years ago and it said if I wanted to rejoin I would have to start/make a new account, so where did the information come from ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Actually providing the header is genuinely from that address its legit.

https://www.whois.com/whois/facebookmail.com

and

https://www.facebook.com/business/help/community/question/?id=10208314478738382

I Can see why you would think it was spam though. Why they would use a different domain name I dunno.

Its possible someone accidentally tried to login using whatever user name you had Jan and your getting the email. I shouldnt worry about it. You can forward the email to me if you like and ill look at it.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

barryd said:


> Actually providing the header is genuinely from that address its legit.
> 
> https://www.whois.com/whois/facebookmail.com
> 
> ...


interesting that FB have that domain as it just looks so spammy and why they would use a different one to facebook.com is just odd.

I think it could be a spoofed e-mail - as Barry says, the header info will tell - and the link "Log In with One Click" in the e-mail would be the real giveaway as to where that is redirecting - probably NOT a facebook domain and one used to steal login credentials.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If you say not to worry Barry, I won't :grin2: I have deleted them, but they're still in my trash folder so could redirect if you thing its necessary.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> If you say not to worry Barry, I won't :grin2: I have deleted them, but they're still in my trash folder so could redirect if you thing its necessary.


Send it over, just for curiosities sake. Ill see if I Can trace it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Send it over, just for curiosities sake. Ill see if I Can trace it.


Sent both


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well all the links go to legit addresses but I Cant tell much from the headers as its just analysing your email details which oddly seems to come from Vienna in Austria but that could be where your mail server is routing from locally I dunno. I think you would need to save the original as an attachment and email that but dont bother, all the links check out ok. Weird but there are a fair few similar queries online about this.

One way of checking is to login to your Facebook account and check what mail they have sent you. 1) login to your Facebook account, 2) go to Settings, 3) go to Security and Login, 4) scroll down to "See recent emails from Facebook". If it's there, it's legit.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I said I *closed the account *years ago Barry, I would have to open a new account which I do not intend to do.
I wouldn't even know what my login details were.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well if its legit then maybe you never completely closed the account. Still the method of checking in facebook settings if emails have been sent might be useful for others.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Well if its legit then maybe you never completely closed the account. Still the method of checking in facebook settings if emails have been sent might be useful for others.


Thanks for what you've done.
I have reactivated facebook to see if I can see whats going on.

Definitely do not want to keep it so how do I close the account completely please?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dunno, will have to look it up, I'm at the gym at the moment. It's sometimes useful though having an active Facebook account if people post images or videos that require an account to view them. I hardly use it as I think it's just a disorganized mess, it drives me nuts but I occasionally pop in to see what family or old friends are up to. I might let them see the odd Rock God video or summut. 

A pal somehow signed me up to a school reunion group the other day class of 82. I dunno how he managed that as I'm not sure I want anything to do with them


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I've just had a quick look through my `friends´ list, some of them I have forgotten who the heck they are :frown2:
School friends who are using their married names for example.
Maybe I will keep it for a while just to check on people. It says I cant see everything, don't know what I have to do to fix that.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Close it down Jan
I don’t trust Face book

I cringe my grandkids use it

Pictures, words

They don’t seem to understand 

How many follow

But then again I’m trusting MHF 

SANDRA


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just sent a message to one of them because his Mum seems to have disappeared :frown2: A lot can happen in 5 years.


----------



## steviegtr (May 2, 2018)

I do not use facebook. Detest it. Probably an age thing. However my other half lives on it. Every time i meet friends they might say did you enjoy your tea at the fish restaurant, i,ll say how did you know i was there. She might as well just say the back door key is under the plant pot on the right. Waters in t kettle help yourself. Grrrrrr.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Facebook can be very useful for many things - keeping in touch with friends, following groups/businesses/interest groups/etc, even mundane things like storing photos - but like all social media you get out what you want and you can come and go as you please. It's no worse than many forums - in fact has replaced many (there are loads of motorhome groups on FB - some crap; some very useful (e.g for tech issues)) - and is just another means of talking to friends and strangers.

but it's important users know the dangers of what they share and post so should be very conscious of security issues and lock their accounts down as much as possible so you only share info with friends and family.

and with add-ons you can control what you read and what FB shows you - Social Fixer is excellent for this but only works on PC browsers, not tablets or smartphones.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I use Facebook, reluctantly at first, to keep in touch with people who share my interests. I was reluctant to join but found I was missing out on meet ups because it was "on facebook".
I like the "closed group" system the best where you are invited in and your posts stay within that special interest group. Bit like here really


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> Facebook can be very useful for many things - keeping in touch with friends, following groups/businesses/interest groups/etc, even mundane things like storing photos - but like all social media you get out what you want and you can come and go as you please. It's no worse than many forums - in fact has replaced many (there are loads of motorhome groups on FB - some crap; some very useful (e.g for tech issues)) - and is just another means of talking to friends and strangers.
> 
> but it's important users know the dangers of what they share and post so should be very conscious of security issues and lock their accounts down as much as possible so you only share info with friends and family.
> 
> and with add-ons you can control what you read and what FB shows you - Social Fixer is excellent for this but only works on PC browsers, not tablets or smartphones.


I have tried many times FB to limit my 'friends' and notifications on Facebook and always give up after wasting more time going round in circles. It's easier to just blank it and wait for some acquaintance to point to some occurrence within the family and friends.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

From a friend.

Gill Algar
1 hr · 
Well, I’m jumping on the bandwagon too.
Fighting this Facebook algorithm change, because I have definitely noticed that I am not seeing so many of my friends’ posts anymore.
Here’s how to avoid hearing from the same 25 FB friends and nobody else. Your Newsfeed recently shows only posts from the same few people, about 25, repeatedly the same, because Facebook has a new algorithm. Their system chooses the people who will read your post. However, I would like to choose for myself, Therefore, I ask you all a favour. If you are reading this message leave me a quick comment, a "hello", a sticker, whatever you want, so you will appear in my news feed. Otherwise Facebook chooses who to show me, and I don't need Facebook to choose my friends. Social media is about communication.
Please copy and paste this text on your wall so you can enjoy more interaction with all your contacts and bypass the system.
Thank you for the heads up from those who already copied and pasted the above. 
Hold your finger down anywhere in this post and "copy" will pop up. Click "copy", then go to your page, start a new post on your page, then put your finger anywhere in the blank field. "Paste" will pop up and click paste and voila, you've just copied. Thanks.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Think you will find that Facebook post is a fake, doing the rounds at the moment.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh no Barry. I have been suckered.
Can you confirm it's false please?

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry Ray, but it's not true.

Let Snopes be your friend and guide:

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/new-facebook-algorithm-26-friends/

.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, I had it too Ray. I then thought about it. Why would they? Surely the more friends that read our posts the better?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can´t be bothered with facebook, I just can´t find my way around, takes me ages to find messages I have been sent and all these `you may know this person` can I get rid of that, I only have a few chosen people who I know well, I don't want every Tom Dick and Harry or female equivalent as a `friend´


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> I can´t be bothered with facebook, I just can´t find my way around, takes me ages to find messages I have been sent and all these `you may know this person` can I get rid of that, I only have a few chosen people who I know well, I don't want every Tom Dick and Harry or female equivalent as a `friend´


You don't have to accept anybody as a friend if you don't want to, just be selective, mind you if they are female with a pretty face I do think about accepting.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> You don't have to accept anybody as a friend if you don't want to, just be selective, mind you if they are female with a pretty face I do think about accepting.


This I know, I wish they wouldn't keep putting them in front of my nose, isn't there something to click to say _I don't want anymore friends._


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Do like I do Jan...……………………….. annoy them.

Ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I like Facebook, it's great for keeping in touch with friends that I don't see often, I belong to a number of groups which I enjoy too.


I like to think I am quite savvy and know how to manage my privacy settings


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Agree Kay, we have a close family group that's been invaluable over the years, and like you several closed groups provide other MH support.

My SiL scolded me and said she wouldn't trust FB, and that Snapchat was better, the look on her face when I informed her that FB owned Snapchat was priceless.

Just like all internet dealings you just need to take care.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Perhaps I should abandon the other forms and concentrate on face book for a while. :frown2:
Nah.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> I can´t be bothered with facebook, I just can´t find my way around, takes me ages to find messages I have been sent and all these `you may know this person` can I get rid of that, I only have a few chosen people who I know well, I don't want every Tom Dick and Harry or female equivalent as a `friend´


Yes Jan that `you may know this person` thing annoyed me but I use Chrome and found the* Remove People You May Know from Facebook* Extension. So I haven't seen the annoying box for years.
If you Google you will find options that work with other browsers - F.B. Purity


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If I can get it to work, thanks for the info.
Oh dear, looks as if I need to be computer literate to install it.
I did what it says (or think I did) it says it works with Safari, I clicked to install and all this script came up :frown2: don't have a clue what to do now.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking into F.B. Purity it seems there have been questions in the past - Maybe I should have posted a more general link > like this <


----------

